# Lexmark Z65p??



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

I liked the look of the Lexmark Z65 printer but in a review it said that the photo quality wasn't so good. Lexmarks new printer has all the normal features of a Z65 but with improved photo technology. Please check out the site below to find out more about it or if you already have one please tell me what you think?

http://www.lexmark.co.uk/domino/html/emea/UK/lexv3_UK.nsf/(searchProductbyPN)/+0019D0802?OpenDocument&NetCom


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! Tarq 'am an Epson man myself but the Z65p look more than adequate ! what's the price ?


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

I dunno I don't think its been realeased in the UK yet. I haven't seen it in PC World. I'm waiting to see if it gets reviewed in Computeractive first. Lexmarks are usually quite cheap the Z65 is £89.99 on PCworld.co.uk. Do you read Computeractive?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! Tarq ..probably a good price then........yes ocasionally I get computeractive !


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

From what I've heard, it's much slower than quoted, quite noisy and uses ink like anything.
Also replacement cartridges for all lexmarks are very expensive

A set of cartridges costs almost as much as the printer

read report here
http://www.zdnet.com/supercenter/stories/overview/0,12069,561101,00.html


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Yes but thats a totally different printer...thats the Z65 not the Z65p.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

most of the same review applies

still very expensive to run

replacement cartridges are £55 pair give or take

and don't last very well

It's a standard lexmark feature.


----------



## happy wander (Mar 13, 2003)

I have a Cannon S600 bubble jet printer its easy to use has 4 cartridges, cyan, magenta black and yellow I have been paying £6.99 for each ink cartridge in a local shop till I saw a special offer where you only pay £6.99 for 2 compatible cartridges for the same printer, or £3.99 each, I hadnt seen any cheaper till I looked at the prices of the online shops featured on this page http://forums2.techguy.org/t115871/s.html there were some really cheap offers, only snag I dont have a credit card and my debit card is a swipe one and they wont accept it, I will either have to send a cheque or postal order, so I might as well continue to get them from my local shop till I get my crediit card.


----------

